# Riser block for Delta 14" Bandsaw?



## Cbusch (Mar 29, 2016)

Does anyone know a source for a riser block kit for a Delta 14" bandsaw? (Model 28-241, 1-1/2 hp, cabinet mount). Thanks in advance for any information - please PM me with any ideas.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There's about 50 of them on Ebay*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Riser-Block...299381?hash=item19e0a82935:g:GgMAAOSwc0FUq~a1


----------



## Cbusch (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you. Saw those "generic - machined to fit Delta" (certainly checked eBay before posting), but hoping to find Delta OEM old-stock kit. I should have been clearer in my original post.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been considering the same thing myself for my 1946 Delta bandsaw. I've done some resawing with the saw's standard capacity, and it's a nice way to get some use out of leftover stock. Bigger would be better though.

I've thought about taking a couple of night classes in welding & machining, both of which interest me. I could put together a welded up riser block, then machine it to spec in a second class. If I made a few, I could Ebay them & recoup the cost of the classes!

I'd guess that a big concern would be accurately locating & drilling for the alignment pins, but it could be done.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I recently put a Delta riser block on my 1951 Delta bs.

I needed a longer guide post. Being as everything rusts here, with high humidity, I decided to get stainless steel.
Local steel supplier sold me the needed length of 7/8" (?) stainless hex stock for about $20.
Worked perfect. 

FYI. It was very easy to install the riser.
1. Remove blade, and upper guide assembly (Not necessary. But just 1 set screw to loosen, and you eliminate the chance of breaking the pot metal guide assembly)
2. Remove the big nut and bolt. (While a friend holds the upper arm)
3. Clean arm, and saw mating surfaces
4. Put riser on and tighten bolt.
5. Put new guide bar on with guide assembly.
6. Install blade and start sawing


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Pirate said:


> I recently put a Delta riser block on my 1951 Delta bs.
> 
> I needed a longer guide post. Being as everything rusts here, with high humidity, I decided to get stainless steel.
> Local steel supplier sold me the needed length of 7/8" (?) stainless hex stock for about $20.
> ...


 Did you buy the Ebay one, find a Delta original, adapt another brand, or?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I found a Delta from the 70's, that had a riser. for $60! Took the riser out and sold the saw. The riser went on my 1951 Delta.
I bought a hex stainless guide bar, because I liked the hex, better than the round.
I also mounted a gooseneck table, led lamp from Ikea, on the saw. Left the base off and made a simple mount.
It works great. Picture below. Before riser install.
Light was $10. Plus $10 shipping. I bought 3, with $10 shipping for all.
One other one is on my Drill press.


----------



## Stevedore (Dec 28, 2011)

Good deal, Pirate; $60 for a saw WITH the riser block!

I like your Ikea lamp attachment. I'm just now adapting a small aluminum reflector light I bought to my saw. Your setup looks like it might have been a better idea; wish I had seen it sooner. Maybe I'll do that on my drill press.


----------



## Ga11ry Behun (Dec 9, 2017)

Grizzly has the cheapest one at about $104 includes shipping. You have to make a template of your existing bins and the grizzly block and either cut off the pins and or redrill to match the holes for whatever pins you use. Very simple modification. Or you can still buy delta riser block for about $250 not including shipping off ebay.


----------



## DLogan (Oct 11, 2018)

thanks for the info. I recently bought a 1951 Delta on Craigslist and am starting to get it tuned up.

Do you still like the riser block upgrade?

have you done any other mods?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I also installed a 1 hp motor, with pulley change, to up blade speed to 3160 sfpm. Orig. Was about 2200 sfpm.
Try to get a band saw catalog from Louis Iturra. It's like the Bible for Delta bandsaws!
He sells accessories, etc.
Nice guy.


----------

